# What is this bug?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Adding you location may help ID what type bug it is.
Hope not but it looks like a tick.
http://www.tickencounter.org/tick_identification


----------



## packpride85 (Apr 2, 2015)

Location is central NC. Don't think its a tick, only 3 legs on each side. All ticks around here have 4. Almost looks like a really tiny lady bug.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

packpride85 said:


> Location is central NC. Don't think its a tick, only 3 legs on each side. All ticks around here have 4. Almost looks like a really tiny lady bug.


Correct! Ticks are not insects and present 4 pairs of legs.
It is a Coleopteron but there are 300.000 species of them...


----------



## packpride85 (Apr 2, 2015)

http://bugguide.net/node/view/11210

Found it! Seem to be pretty common in my area.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

packpride85 said:


> http://bugguide.net/node/view/11210
> 
> Found it! Seem to be pretty common in my area.


:thumbup:


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

Six legs are insects, that's a Carpet Beetle


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's a link for more info: 

http://www.fightbugs.com/get-rid-carpet-beetles/


----------

